# Citroen Relay 2007-



## windyjools (Jul 24, 2011)

I fancy one of these as a base for my next self-build, has anyone experience of this van, there are a few internet quibbles relating to gearbox and flywheel probs. I would be buying a secondhand van, probably 2007/2008, so around 100,000 miles, that doesn't worry me, it's the possibility of expensive repairs that worries me a bit. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## bob72 (Jul 24, 2011)

Bad day to ask!

I got a Ducato 2007, which is the same van pretty much (though mine has the iveco engine).

Dealer work is extremely expensive as I found out when I put it in to get some work done.  I don't normally use garages/dealers unless I have to but as we are going away soon I wanted to get stuff sorted asap.

Now upon return from the garage the van is making a horrendous 'squeaking' noise.  At the garage they told me there was a problem with the suspension but I said not to fix that as I had not noticed anything bad at all -- the van was in for brake work and a new full lock set.

Very very annoyed about this as I don't know if I will have time to take it back to dealer before we go away and the noise is bad enough that I think its not safe.

Otherwise, yes the van is great. I have the 3.0 LWB version and it is a joy to drive.  Somewhere on here I have pics of the conversion.

Any questions PM me! I spent ages looking for a suitable base van


----------



## windyjools (Jul 26, 2011)

*Citroen relay*

Hi
Thanks for the reply, I agree that main dealer rates are horrendous, I too am looking at the LWB (L4 H2) as a base, I will probably end up with the 2.2 120hp model, more common, so hopefully more choice. Did you find any particular problems with the base vehicle, I have converted a few vans before so am prepared for the headaches to come!! 
Any advice on problem areas with this would be great.
If you find the link for the conversion, I would like to see that too.


----------



## bob72 (Jul 26, 2011)

I had to replace the locks because of two faults, 1. Kept blowing fuses which means by design its impossible to then lock and secure the van (only two doors have key locks!!) and 2, I Think someone had tried to fix it before and broke the ignition barrel so it was difficult to turn the key.

The gear box problems I read about are true, it does judder in reverse but its not been much of an issue for me yet.

I also had typical wear and tear to sort, i.e. brakes needed doing and exhaust bungs had deteriorated too bad (odd for only a 3/4 year old vehicle)

I also now have extremely noisy strut mounts but I will get them sorted after the euro trip.

Otherwise I am really happy with the van.  Its very spacious and we have managed to get everything we wanted onboard.
Not the best photos but here is roughly what it looks like

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ome/13411-preview-our-new-van.html#post131783


----------



## Bernard Jones (Aug 12, 2011)

windyjools said:


> looking at the (Citroen Relay) LWB (L4 H2) as a base, I will probably end up with the 2.2 120hp model.


 
Thats exactly the one I have, manufactured 2008, registered 2009, 16,000 on the clock now, delighted with it.  Reverse gear is a little higher than would be ideal, but I doubt if I would have even noticed that if I hadn't read about it on the internet.  It doesn't judder.  Spacious, delightful to drive and averaged 34 mpg overall so far, with light right foot but many short journeys.  No problems whatsoever.

PS: my Citroen Relay 2.2 engine is apparently the same as in the Ford Transit and Sierra, so parts availability is good, and has a chain driven camshaft so no cambelt to worry about.


----------

